# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ζεμπρακι γεννησε αυγο......στο ασχετο!!!!

## angelfarm

....εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω ζεμπρακια.......τα αρσενικα που ειχα μου το εσκασαν πριν κατι εβδομαδες.....τα ειδα στην γειτονια αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχουν εξαφανιστει...ετσι εμεινε μονη της η ζεμπρινα μου.......η διατροφη της αποτελειται απο σπορους,αυγο ,φρουτα,προβιοτικα,και σπιρουλινα.........(τα τρωει ολα σε ταχυτητα φωτος!!!αντιθετα με τους παπαγαλους μου που τρωνε μονο μηλο και αυτο με το ζορι......)

πριν λιγα λεπτα ειδα στον πατο του κλουβιου ενα αυγουλακι....!!!!τι να κανω???δεν ξαναειχα ποτε μου ζεμπρακια.....
το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι τζουφιο....αρα το πεταω????να βαλω αρσενικο???να αφησω πρωτα να περασει το καλοκαιρι???

----------


## michael

πριν φυγοθν τα αρσενικα  αρσενικα και θυλικα ηταν στο ιδιο κλουβι?  :eek:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Άσπορο είναι , τα ζεμπράκια γεννάνε αυγά και χωρίς να ζευγαρόσουν .

----------


## Niva2gr

Τώρα μάλλον δεν είναι κατάλληλος καιρός για γέννες. Εγώ θα έλεγα να αφήσεις τις γέννες για τώρα. Πόσο συχνά της βάζεις αυγό; Ίσως αν της έβαζες μόνο μιά φορά την εβδομάδα να της έκοβες λιγάκι την όρεξη.
Πάντως βγάλε στο μπαλκόνι ένα άδειο, ανοιχτό κλουβί με τροφή και νερό. Ίσως να μην έχουν χαθεί όλες οι ελπίδες για τα αρσενικά ζεμπράκια, και να ζουν ακόμα εκεί τριγύρω.

----------


## tasrek

Έτσι είναι οι άντρες, πουλάμε έρωτα στις γυναίκες και μετά τις αφήνουμε με ένα αυγό στην αγκαλιά να βγάλει πέρα μόνη της.

Τι να κάνουμε η άτιμη η τεστοστερόνη φταίει!  ::   ::

----------


## michael

::  πριν ποσο καιρο εφυγαν τα αρσενικα???μπορει πριν φυγουν να την αφησαν εγγυω!!ξερω γω@!!!  ::

----------


## angelfarm

τα αρσενικα ηταν για πολυ λιγο διαστημα μαζι με το θυληκο......περιπου μια εβδομαδα......το εσκασαν πολυ καιρο τωρα.....(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως το ποτε....)

μαρια ,τα πουλακια τα εχω ολα εξω ,αν ηταν δεν θα ακουγαν τα τιτιβισματα τοσο καιρο...?...εχουν χαθει οι ελπιδες...........
αυγο της βαζω μια φορα την εβδομαδα......(τα παπαγαλουνια μου δεν το τρωνε....)αλλα την τελευταια εβδομαδα πηρα αυγοτροφη απο την beaphar..........(για να αρχισουν καπως να τρωνε αυγο τα παπαγαλακια.....-για τα παπαγαλακια πηρα αλλη της ιδιας εταιριας εχουν μεσα κι πορους αποξηραμενα φρουτα κτλ......-αυτην την τρωνε καπως....)

αν ξανακανει αυγο να μην της βαλω αρσενικο...????θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τωρα...???

----------


## jk21

αγγελε το αυγο που εκανε το πουλακι ειναι κατι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.τα πουλια κανουν αυγα μια συγκεκριμενη περιοδο και αν αυτα πριν βγουν βατευτουν τοτε ειναι ενσπορα.αλλιως ειναι κατα καποιο αντιστοιχο τροπο σαν την πτωση του ωαριου στον κυκλο της γυναικας .αν αρχισει και σου αραδιαζει συνεχως και πανω απο 4-5 τοτε το συζηταμε παραπανω.οχι δεν θα της βαλεις πια αρσενικο και κατα την γωνμη μου το αυγο ειναι πληρως απαραιτητο αν εμφανιστει  πτεροροια.αν το τρωει ετσι δωστο αυτουσιο ,οχι σαν αυγοτροφη.αυγοτροφη δινε της οταν δεν μπορεις να αλλαζεις το αυγο να μην χαλασει λογω ζεστης .οσο εισαι εκει και ερθει η πτεροροια μην της το στερησεις.ηδη το δινεις πολυ αραια αλλα δεν πειραζει αφου δεν μπηκε σε αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια.αλλιως ηταν πολυ αραιο το διαστημα.ειδικα αν δεν τρωει και απο τυχον υπαρχο σουπιοκοκκαλο.

----------


## angelfarm

> αγγελε το αυγο που εκανε το πουλακι ειναι κατι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.τα πουλια κανουν αυγα μια συγκεκριμενη περιοδο και αν αυτα πριν βγουν βατευτουν τοτε ειναι ενσπορα.αλλιως ειναι κατα καποιο αντιστοιχο τροπο σαν την πτωση του ωαριου στον κυκλο της γυναικας .


  :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:  πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο.....αλλα και πρωτη φορα το βλεπω..γιατι τοσα χρονια που εχω πτηνα (θυληκα)ποτε δεν μου ειχαν κανει στο ασχετο αυγα...........πτερωροια δεν εχει ακομη......(εγω το αυγο το απεχθανομαι και ισως γι αυτο δεν μπαινω σε διαδικασια πιο συχνης τροφοδοσιας στα πτηνα......ποσο συχνα να το βαζω???κι τωρα κι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.)...σουπιοκοκα  ο δεν εχω ,βαζω ομως ανα μια εβδομαδα υδατοδιαλυτο παντοθενικο αβεστιο....(μου το εδωσε ενας φιλος)

ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις συμβουλες σας!!!!!

----------


## Alexandros

> πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο.....αλλα και πρωτη φορα το βλεπω..


Και εγώ ακούω αυτό πρώτη φορα. 

Άγγελε τα ζεβρακια έχουν ένα από τα πιο κοινωνικό σύστημα στα πουλια. Μέχρι την δικά τους γλώσσα έχουν. Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις τώρα την θηλυκή μονο τις. Αυτό δεν είναι καλο κοίτα να παίρνεις δεύτερο ζεβρακι. Αν θέλεις μικρά ένα αρσενικό αν δεν θέλεις μικρά δεύτερο θηλυκό. 

Τα ζεβρακια στην Αυστραλία ζουν σε ερημιά, εκεί η τροφή για τα πουλια δεν είναι πολύ πλούσιο, αλλα όταν έρθει η περίοδο βροχής και τα χόρτα ξαφνικά αυξηθούν τα ζεβρακια άμεσος είναι έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή. Έτσι βεβαιώνουν να επιζήσει η ράτσα τους. Μέζα στο κλουβί που έχει η θηλυκή σου αρκετά τροφή, φρούτα, λαχανα κλπ. Φυσικό κάνει αυγά, είναι η φύση τις ράτσας. Μείωσε την τροφή, μην δίνεις αυγό και λαχανικά μονο λίγο ( όχι πάνω από μια φορα την εβδομάδα ) Τα φρούτα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για τα ζεβρακια εκεί που ζουν στην φύση δεν τρώνε φρούτα έχουν πρόβλημα με την οξύ φρούτων.

----------


## angelfarm

ΟΚ.....εν τελη αυγο να βαζω πιο συχνα οπως ειπε ο κος δημητρης ή οχι??......φρουτα βαζω της εποχης μονο και μονο για να παιρνουν βιταμινες ,φυτικες ινες ,κτλ......αν δεν βαζω φρουτα να αναπληρω τα ωφελει αυτων με καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα??....(αν και τα θεωρω μακροπροθεσμα επιβλαβει...)

----------


## Alexandros

Αυγό μην δίνεις καθόλου αν δεν είναι σε αναπαραγωγή. Αυγό έχει νόημα μονο για τις πρωτεΐνες όσο τα πουλια έχουν μικρά.

Αντί για τα φρούτα μπορείς να δίνεις λαχανα, έχουν τις ίδιες βιταμίνες αλλα δεν έχουν οξύ. Πχ Καρότο, Μπρόκολο, Κουνουπίδι, Αρακά, Σπανάκι κλπ. ( Βέβαιος όλα τα λαχανικά ωμο )

----------


## jk21

την αντιστοιχια με την περιοδο δεν την εκανα στην κυριολεξια.μιλησα για αβατευτο αυγο ,αντιστοιχο του μη γονιμοποιημενου ωαριου που αποβαλλεται.παρατηρειται συχνα να γινονται 1 -2 αυγα χωρις καν να υπαρχει αρσενικο.αν αυτο ειναι ομως συνεχες δειχνει ορμονικη εξαρση κατι οχι επιθυμητο αν δεν υπαρχει λογος (αρσενικο)

οσο για το αυγο θα ηθελα να ξερω καποια αλλη φυσικη θειουχων αμινοξεων απαραιτητα για την γρηγορη αλλαγη των φτερων (νομιζω αυτο ειναι γνωστο) τα οποια στους φυτικους οργανισμους (σπορους κλπ) ειναι σε μικρη αναλογια.αναφερομαι κυρια για την μεθειονινη και την λυσινη.



αυτο δεν αναφερεται και εδω στις οδηγιες επωνυμης αυγοτροφης;
http://www.orlux.be/NUTRI/Nutrition/...an=2593&pro=-1

<< 	Orlux Eggfood dry canaries is extremely suitable for the breeding of colour-, type- and singing canaries. This eggfood has a coarse structure for a better assimilation and negligible food wastage. The extra added lysine and methionine guarantee an optimal growth and feather composition. >>



2 μονο σποροι ειναι γνωστοι για το ενα ή το αλλο αμινοξυ .ο αμαρανθος και  κινοα που δινονται σαν φυτρα.επισης και η περιλλα αλλα οχι σε τοσο μεγαλη αναλογια.υπαρχουν καποιες αλλες πηγες ή εναι προτιμοτερες οι πολυβιταμινες που εχουν σε συνθετικη μορφη συστατικα του αυγου και σε πολυ πιο εντονη συσταση που χρειαζεται μονο σε παθογονες καταστασεις;

για το διαστημα πριν την πτεροροια δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να αυξηθει το αυγο.αν ομως υπηρχαν οι νεοσσοι μεχρι το φθινοπωρο θα ηταν ετσι κι αλλιως πληρως απαραιτητο για την σωστη αναπτυξη των ζωικων ιστων τους

για ασβεστιο αφου δινεις συμπληρωμα μην ανησυχεις.μην υπερβαλλεις ομως μονο οσο προτεινεται! επιπλεον δημιοργει πιθανη υπερασβεστιναιμια

----------


## Alexandros

Συγγνώμη δεν μπορώ να ακόλουθο, το θέμα-Πρόβλημα ήτανε τώρα "αλλαγη των φτερων" η "το αυγό που έκανε το ζεβρακι" ??

----------


## jk21

αλεξανδρε δεν ξερω αν διαβασες απο την αρχη τι εγραψα στον αγγελο: οσο δεν εχει ξεκινησει η πτεορορια(που ειναι ομως κοντα) το αυγο δεν χρειαζεται να το αυξησει αλλα και δεν υπαρχει λογος το ελαχιστο που δινει τωρα να το μειωσει.οταν ξεκινησει η πτεροροια (που δεν ειναι φυσικα περιοδος αναπαραγωγης ) το αυγο ειναι απαραιτητο .εσυ γραφεις να μην δινει καθολου εκτος της περιοδου αναπαραγωγης

περαν τουτου αν θεωρεις οτι η παροχη αυγου προκαλεσε την δημιουργια του <<ασχετου>> αυγου απο το πουλακι ,τοτε αν αυτη ηταν η αιτια θα ειχε γινει απο την εποχη της αυξησης της ημερας την ανοιξη αφου απο οτι καταλαβα και πριν εστω και αραια εδινε αυγο.

εν τελει αν το πουλακι ξεκινησει καποια στιγμη φυσιολογικη πτεροροια (ειμαστε πια αρκετα κοντα στην περιοδο αυτη )να ξαναξεκινησει ο αγγελος την παροχη αυγου; ποια ειναι η δικια σου γνωμη;

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν ξέρω εσέι διάβασες από την αρχή, αλλα εδώ ως κατάλαβα μιλάμε για ΖΕΒΡΑΚΙΑ. 

Τα δικά του πεμπτικό και αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτό που έχουν τα Καναρίνια. Για το ζεβρακι ξεκινή ι περίοδο αναπαραγωγής όταν είναι πλούσιο η τροφή. Και αν τους δίνεις αυγά και σπόρια και λαχανικά το πουλί πιστεύει είναι περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και ξεκινήσει να κάνει αυγά. Για αυτό είμαι τις γνώμης να σταματάει το αυγό εντελώς και να μένει το πουλί με σπόρια και ΛΙΓΟ λαχανικά. Αν βλέπει το πουλί ξεκινήσει την αναπαραγωγή να δίνη λίγο παρα πάνω λαχανικά. Άντε λίγη Perilla και λίγο kia. Μην ξεχνάς η φυσική τροφή του ζεβρακι είναι 95% αμυλούχοι σπόρια. 


Και η γνώμη μου: Το ζεβρακι δεν χρειάζεται αυγό εκτος περίοδος αναπαραγωγής, εννοώ όταν έχει μικρά στην φωλια.

----------


## jk21

οπως φαινεται και εδω κατω απο νορμαλ συνθηκες η διατροφη των zebra  finches ειναι λιγο πιο κατω σε αναγκες πρωτεινης
http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/128/12/2684S

ομως αυτο ειναι υπο  συνθηκες συντηρησης -ηρεμιας στον ετησιο κυκλο τους

<<The equation derived from the present studies may therefore be
appropriate for passerines under normal, rather than fasting conditions.>>


η πτεροροια ειναι μια περιοδος οπου το καθε πουλι εχει αναγκη αμινοξεων καταλληλων για επαναδημιουργια του φτερωματος τους.αυτα τα αμινοξεα ειναι τα θειουχα (sulfur amino acids ) και η αναγκη σε αυτα στην πτεροροια ειναι μεγαλη 
http://www.birdcareco.com/English/Ar...s/quality.html

σε νορμαλ περιοδους το ποσοστο τους στους σπορους αν και μικρο ειναι ικανο ,αν εχουμε σπορους με περιεκτικοτητα σε αυτα ,να καλυψει τις αναγκες του πουλιου .οταν ομως θελουμε η πτεροροια να μην ειναι μακρα περιοδος τοτε πρεπει να δωσουμε πηγες με ισχυρη συσταση σε αυτα.

εναλλακτικα του αυγου 
http://www.jbc.org/content/186/1/23.full.pdf

τετοιοι σποροι ειναι η κινοα

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...BD%CF%8C%CE%B1
http://www.ncbs.org/quinoa.htm

και ο αμαρανθoς

http://www.bionews.gr/bionews/054/morfeas1.htm

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/i...s_amaranth.htm

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...lytip&dbid=231

αλλα και η περιλλα http://www.publish.csiro.au/nid/102/paper/PP99159.htm


http://www.icuc-iwmi.org/Symposium20...18-Longvah.pdf


οχι ομως οπως το αυγο (βλεπε τελευταιο λινκ πινακα σελ 20 )οπου σχεδον εχει τη μιση ποσοτητα αμινοξεων σε σχεση με αυτο.η διπλασια ποσοτητα περιλλα που θα εδινε τα ιδια αμινοξεα θα ειχε (επειδη ειναι λιπαρος σπορος) μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη δοση λιπους σε σχεση με την μιση του αυγου

----------


## Alexandros

Ξέχασες την Chia που έχει την πιο ψιλή ποσότητα αμινοξεα. 

Τελευταίο φορα να απαντάω σε αυτό το θέμα, το θέμα εδώ δεν ήτανε ποιος περνάει το πουλί την πτερορια αλλα γιατί έκανε ένα αυγό χωρίς αρσενικό. 

Και αν κατάλαβα καλά ούτε μια φορα έλεγε κάποιος το πουλί έχει πρόβλημα με το πτέρωμα η την πτερορια.

----------


## angelfarm

αλεξανδρε νομιζω οτι αναφερθει κατι σχετικα με την πτεροροια σε συγκερασμο με το αυγο (ως τροφη)και την συνηθη εποχη πτεροροιας....που πλησιαζει.....(καθ οτι ειπες να μην δινω καθολου αυγο..!!)
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο και τις συμβουλες σου.....

----------


## kosths

Καταρχας καλυσπερα .Eχω δυο πανεμορφα παραδεισια zebrakia τα οποια μου κανανε αυγο αλλα μονο ενα βεβαια δεν τα βλεπω καθε μερα γιατι τα εχω αλλου και θα παω να τα δω την τεταρτη μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχουν κανει και αλλα αυγα ,θελω να σας ρωτησω επειδη δεν ειχα δει το αυγο και πηγα να καθαρισω την φωλια τους γιατι ειχε πολλες κουτσουλιες και ξαφνεικα ειδα ενα αυγο το οποιο καταλαθος το εποιασα γιατι πηγε να μου πεσει μπορει επειδη το εποιασα να μην πανε να το κλοσησουν αλλα μετα εποιδει τα παρακουλουθησα τα ειδα και πηγαινανε και καθοντουσαν επανω αλλα για πολυ λιγο μπορει επειδη το αυγο το εποιασα οπως ειπα καταλαθος γιατι πηγε να μου πεσει το ενοιοσα στο χερι μου λιγο παγωμενο μπορει να ειαι κλουβιο .Τους πηρα αυγοτροφη χημα για να τους βαλω υπαρχει ομως κατι αλλο για να εχουν βιταμινες ωστε να τους βοηθηση στη γεννα ,καποιο φρουτο καποιο λαχανικο καποιο καλο τρικ ωστε να ειναι ποιο υγειες?

Σας παρακαλω πολυ αν μπορειται να μου απαντησεται σε ολες τις ερωτησεις για να μπορεσουν να μου ληθουν ολες οι αποριες σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ αν θα διαβασεται και μου απαντησεται σε ολες τις ερωτησεις. 


Φιλικα Κωστης.  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## tonis!

αν η γεννα ειναι κανονικη γεννανε ενα αυγο καθε μερα μεχρι να φασουν τα 4-7 αυγα!!ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ μονο τα απαρετιτα!!ειναι καλυτερα να παιρνεις συσκεβασμενη αυγοτοφη και οτι χυμα!!βαλτους σουπιοκωκαλο αν δεν εχεις ηδη και αυγο!!η θηλικια κλωσαει μετα το 3ο η 4ο αυγο!!τα εχεις σε κλειστο χορο??αν ειναι κλουβιο η οχι δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις ακομη!!!εχεις κανει ποτε οωσκοπηση???(η μεθοδος που βλεπεις αν το αυγο ειναι κλουβιο η οχι)αυτα που λενε οτι αν πιασεις ενα αυγο η ενα νεοσσο οι γονεις το εγκαταλιπουν επειδη μοιριζει σαν ανθρωπος ειναι μπουρδες!!τα πτηνα εχουν πολυ κακη οσφριση!!!παντος αν τα ενοχλεις συνεχεια θα παρατησουν την φωλια αυτο ειναι σιγουρο!!τα εχεις σε ζευγαρωστρα μονα τους η και με καποιο αλλο ζευγαρακι????  :winky:

----------


## kosths

τα εχω μονα τους εχω και αλλα zebra αλλα σε αλλο κλουβι τα εχω σε κλουβι ανοιχτο ξερεις με καγγελα δεν εχω κανει ποτε ωοσκοπησει αλλα πηρα τα συγκεκριμενα γιατι στο πετ σοπ που πηγα ειχαν ξαναγεννση παλι αλλα μονο 3 αυτο συμενει  οτι αυτα τα συγκεκριμενα κανουν μονο 3 αυγα  αλλα τα εχω σε ενα σπιτακι που εχω μονο για τα ζωακια μου στο κλουβι ειναι μονα τους .φιλιακα κωστης "fullyhappy" αλλα νομιζω πρεπει να μιλας ποιο καλα και μην προσβαλεται κοσμο

----------


## tonis!

> τα εχω μονα τους εχω και αλλα zebra αλλα σε αλλο κλουβι τα εχω σε κλουβι ανοιχτο ξερεις με καγγελα δεν εχω κανει ποτε ωοσκοπησει αλλα πηρα τα συγκεκριμενα γιατι στο πετ σοπ που πηγα ειχαν ξαναγεννση παλι αλλα μονο 3 αυτο συμενει  οτι αυτα τα συγκεκριμενα κανουν μονο 3 αυγα  αλλα τα εχω σε ενα σπιτακι που εχω μονο για τα ζωακια μου στο κλουβι ειναι μονα τους .φιλιακα κωστης "fullyhappy" αλλα νομιζω πρεπει να μιλας ποιο καλα και μην προσβαλεται κοσμο


 πρωτα απο ολα μιλα λιγο πιο ξεκαθαρα γιατι μπερδευτηκα!!δευτερον τι ενοεις στην τελευταια προταση και τριτον το οτι εκαναν 3 αυγα μια φορα δεν συμαινει πως θα κανουν παντα 3!!μπορει να κανουν και 4 και 7 και 6!!δεν εχει συμασια αν η πρωτη τους γεννα ειχε 3 αυγα!!  :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Πρωτ' απ' όλα, κανένας δεν είπε τίποτα προσβλητικό.

Δεύτερον, δεν κατάλαβα κάτι: Τα πουλιά τα έχεις μέσα, ή έξω; Επίσης τα προετοίμαζες για γέννα, ή γεννήσανε χωρίς να το περιμένεις; Τα είχες προετοιμάσει διατροφικά;

Αν τρώνε αυγό, καλό είναι να τους βάζεις φρέσκο, βραστό αυγό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Προσοχή μόνο να μην το αφήνεις πάνω απο 1 ώρα γιατί χαλάει. Όπως είπε και ο Αντώνης, χρειάζονται επίσης σουπιοκόκαλο και ησυχία. Μην τα πειράζεις καθόλου, και φρόντισε εκεί που είναι το κλουβί τους να μην περνάνε ρεύματα αέρα.

----------


## kosths

Ακου niva2gr τα πουλια τα εχω μεσα σε ενα σπιτακι γιατι εδω που μενω τελος παντων εχω ενα σπιτακι 4 τετραγονικα και το εχω μεσα εκει δεν κανει κρυο .Ειχα βαλει μεσα στο κλουβι  μια φωλια  ετσι να υπαρχει μπας και κανουνε αυγα αλλα τελικα μου κανανε αυγο αυριο θα κατεβω να δω αν εχουν κανει και αλλα αυγα  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## kosths

Τονι τιποτα αφησε δεν λεω κατι σημαντικο στην τελευτεα προταση φιλικα κωστης  ::

----------


## tonis!

μεσα στο σπιτακι που τα εχεις εχει φως???δηλαδη τους αλλαζεις νερο και φαι καθε 5 μερες??  :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek: και ρε κωστα αφου τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πουλια που αν τους βαλεις φωλια μεσα σε 5 μερες θα εχεις αυγα!!!!αφου τους εβαλες φωλια επρεπε να τους κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια!!ειναι ζωντανοι οργανισμοι!!δεν ειναι σωστο να λεμε εβαλα φωλια και οτι γινει εγινε ασε που χωρις διατροφικη προετομασια εκτος απο τις ζωες των νεοσσων κινδυνευουν και οι ζωες των γονιων στο κλουβι δεν εχεις καμια πηγη ασβεστιου?  :sad:  

φιλικα Αντωνης!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## ria

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..το μονο που εχω να συμπληρωσω οπως σοφα ρωταει ο tonis! παραπανω ''αν εχουν φως'' ειναι οτι στην περιπτωση που τα εχεις μεσα και δεν εχουν αρκετες ωρες φως δεν ξερω αν θα επιζησουν τα μωρακια μιας και οι γονεις δεν θα μπορουν να τα ταιζουν χρειαζονται εστω και τεχνιτο φως να τους βαλεις!

φιλικα!  :winky:

----------


## kosths

Τονι τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτακι το οποιο καθε τοιχος εχει απο ενα μεγαλο παραθηρο δηλαδη εχει φως μεσα. Το φαει και τα νερα, τα αλλαζω καθε δυο μερες κοιτα την φωλια την εβαλα τωρα πριν καμια εβδομαδα και μου κανανε αυγα δηλαδη δεν την ειχα μεσα την φωλια στο κλουβι πριν τωρα πριν μια εβδομαδα και μετα θα την βγαλω για να μην κουραζονται και κανουν αυγα συνεχια και εξαντλουνται τους εχω βαλει μεσα αυγο τον κροκο και ειδα μεσα σε αυτο το σαιτ εναν που λεει να κανω το τσοφλι απο το αυγο και να το κανω σαν σκονη και τους εχω και ασβεστιο μεσα θελει κατι παραπανω ?


Φιλικα Κωστης

----------


## kosths

οχι εχω μεσα φως Ρια

----------


## tonis!

δεν καταλαβα!!!θα ξαναβγαλεις τωρα την φωλια?  :: γενικα χρειαζονται μια πληρης διατροφη!λαχανικα αυγο αυγοτροφη αν ειναι αναγκη βιταμινες κτλ!!!σε τι μορφη το εχεις το ασβεστιο???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τονι τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτακι το οποιο καθε τοιχος εχει απο ενα μεγαλο παραθηρο δηλαδη εχει φως μεσα. Το φαει και τα νερα, τα αλλαζω καθε δυο μερες κοιτα την φωλια την εβαλα τωρα πριν καμια εβδομαδα και μου κανανε αυγα δηλαδη δεν την ειχα μεσα την φωλια στο κλουβι πριν τωρα πριν μια εβδομαδα και μετα θα την βγαλω για να μην κουραζονται και κανουν αυγα συνεχια και εξαντλουνται τους εχω βαλει μεσα αυγο τον κροκο και ειδα μεσα σε αυτο το σαιτ εναν που λεει να κανω το τσοφλι απο το αυγο και να το κανω σαν σκονη και τους εχω και ασβεστιο μεσα θελει κατι παραπανω ?
> 
> 
> Φιλικα Κωστης


Θεωρώ ότι κάθε δύο ημέρες να αλλάζεις τις τροφές τους δεν είναι καλό.Νεράκι κάθε μέρα να βάζεις νέο καθαρό.Επίσης και την τροφή να την αλάζεις κάθε μέρα,επιβάλλεται.Δηλαδή βάζεις αυγό και το αφήνεις δύο ημέρες;

----------


## tonis!

και βρε παιδι μου πες ενα αυγο πεφτει απο την φωλια!!μεχρι να πας να το δεις τι θα γινει???θα βρομησει και θα αποτελεσει πηγη μικροβιων!!!η αν εινα πουλακι αρρωστησει???μια μερα ακομη και μια ωρα θα ειναι κρισιμη!!!  :eek:   ::

----------


## kosths

Toνι να σε ρωτησω κατι κανανε αλλο ενα αυγο αλλα εσυ νομιζω μου ειπες οτι κανουνε ενα καθε μερα αλλα μου εχουν κανει 2 σε 4 μερες εμενα, ειναι προβλημα αυτο ? και επεισης τα εχουν βαλει στον πατο της φωλιας και τα εχουν σκεπασει τι να κανω ? ευχαριστω κωστης

----------


## tonis!

η γεννα σου λογικα δεν ειναι κανονικη!!!φυσικο ειναι αφου δεν τους ειχες κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια!!συνηθως τα σκεπαζουν οταν φοβονται και θελουν να τα κρυψουν!  ::

----------


## kosths

καλα και να σε ρωτησω κατι εκει στο πετ σοπ που πηγα και τα πηρα ηταν χαλια ολα και το κλουβι και ολα ,δεν τους ειχαν κανει διατροφει τπτ ουτε αυγο τροφη ουτε ασβεστιο ουτε τπτ και εκει γενισανε και σε εμενα δεν θα κανουνε για πες μου δηλαδη τα αυγα τα βγαζω απο την φωλια ε? η να τα βαλω στα αλλα zebra που εχω?  ::

----------


## kosths

να σε ρωτησω κατι μπορεις να μου απαντησεις λιγο οσο ποιο συντομα μπορεις ? ακου εχω δυο ζεμπρακια τα οποια μου κανανε ενα αυγο και αλλο ενα αυγο μετα απο 4 μερες ειναι προβλημα αυτο και επισης τα αυγα τα εχουν βαλει κατω κατω στον πατω της φωλιαςτι να κανωαυτο συμαινει οτι δεν τα θελουνε ? να βγαλω το υλικο που ειναι για τις γεννες το βαμβακι να αφησω πολυ λιγο ωστε να μην τα παρατησουν ε? σε παρακαλω βοηθησε με    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   φιλικα κωστης

----------


## kosths

να σε ρωτησω κατι μπορεις να μου απαντησεις λιγο οσο ποιο συντομα μπορεις ? ακου εχω δυο ζεμπρακια τα οποια μου κανανε ενα αυγο και αλλο ενα αυγο μετα απο 4 μερες ειναι προβλημα αυτο και επισης τα αυγα τα εχουν βαλει κατω κατω στον πατω της φωλιαςτι να κανωαυτο συμαινει οτι δεν τα θελουνε ? να βγαλω το υλικο που ειναι για τις γεννες το βαμβακι να αφησω πολυ λιγο ωστε να μην τα παρατησουν ε? σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

κωστα σου εχουμε ηδη απαντησει σε αλλο θεμα!!  ::

----------


## tonis!

ρε κωστη ρωτας τα ιδι πραγματα!!!τα πετ σοπ προκειμενου να αγορασεις λενε και ψεματα!!!εκτος αν ειδες με τα ματια σου πως ειχαν γεννησει!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Επειδή γραφόντουσαν ακριβώς οι ίδιες απορίες σε 2 διαφορετικά θέματα, τα συγχώνευσα σε ένα.  ::

----------


## kosths

ναι με τα ματια μου τα ειχα δει οταν ηταν παρα πολυ μικρα ξερεις μερικων ημερων και μετα πηγα μετα απο 3 εβδομαδες και πηρα το ζευγαρι

----------


## kosths

και να σου πω κατι ρε τονι αμα βγαλω το υλικο για γεννες και αφησω μονο τα αυγα για να τα βλεπουν ? και να αφησω παραπολυ λιγο υλικο για γεννες ισα ισα να το κραταει καπως ζεστο  ::

----------


## tonis!

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΛΙΑ!!!  ::

----------


## kosths

Να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο  πως βλεπεις αν ειναι κλουβιο το αυγο χωρις ωοσκοπηση υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος και αν ναι ποιος ειναι ? αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος που βρισκω το οργανο της ωοσκοπησεις και πως γινεται και αν μπορεις να μου πεις ενα σαιτ που θα βρω πληρωφοριες για γεννες ζεβρα και ολα τις αλλες λεπτομεριες ευχαριστω πολυ  Φιλικα Κωστης    . Αν μπορεις απαντησε μου σε ολες τις απαντησεις ευχαριστο παρα πολυ  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Windsa

Ωοσκόπηση: http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

----------


## kosths

παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι οπως ειπα και παραπανω κανανε τελικα μονο 2 αυγα το ενα δεν ξερω που πηγε πηγα και δεν το ειδα μεσα στην φωλια τελος παντων εκανα ωοσκοπηση στο αυγο και ειδα μεσα στο αυγο ενα κιτρινο παραγμα προς την μυτη του αυγου ηταν κιτρινο τι ειναι ειναι τελικα γονιμοποιημενο η τελικα εινα κλουβιο και επισης το κλοσανε μονο το βραδυ και το εχω περιπου 10 μερες αλλα ακομα δεν εχω δει καποια διαφορα .μπηκα και σε ενα σαιτ που λεει πληροφοριες σχετικα με την ωοσκοπηση και δεν εχει φοτογραφια για την δικια μου περιπτοση και ποση ωρα μπορει να μεινη το αυγο χωρις ζεσταμα ευχαριστο πολυ κωστης "fullyhappy"

----------


## tonis!

εφοφον εκανες ωοσκοποιση ενω το αυγο ηταν 10 ημερων και υπηρχε μονο κροκος παει να πει οτι το  αυγο ειναι κλουβιο!!κανονικα επρεπε να υπηρχαν πολες φλεβιτσες και ενας ογκος μεσα στο αυγο!!  :winky:

----------


## kosths

"fullyhappy" Τωρα Τονι τα προετιμαζω για γεννα με ολα αυτα που μου ειχες αναφερει οτι πρεπει να κανω αυγο και τετοια για να δουμε αυτη την φορα θα κανουμε κατι θα δουμε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση που μου εδωσες ποιο πανω "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

πω πω δεν τα προλαβενο ποια τα ζεβρακια μου δεν προλαβα να βγαλω την φωλια και ζευγαροσανε και κανανε 2 αυγα αλλα το 1 το σπασανε μεσα στην φωλια δεν ξερω αλλα λογικα θα ειναι και αυτα κλουβια επειδη ηταν και τα προηγουμενα η δεν παιζει ρολο τι να κανω ?αλλα μου κανανε 2 αυγα σε 2 μερες αυτο σημενει οτι θα ειναι γονιμοποιημενα ενω την προηγουμενη φορα κανανε ενα αυγο και το 2 το κανανε μετα απο 4 μερες και ηταν κλουβια μημπος τωρα που τα κανανε ανα μερα ειναι γονιμοποιημενα? ευχαριστω πολυ φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

να σας ρωτησω κατι τι ειναι η πτερωρια και αν μπορειται απαντηστε μου και στις παραπανω ερωτησεις μου σας παρακαλω ευχαριστω πολυ φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## tonis!

συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα κωστη εχεις κανει 100 ερωτησεις σε ενα θεμα!!  :sad:

----------


## kosths

ρε παιδια με δουλευεται γιαυτο ειναι αυτο το σαιτ για να συμβουλευη ο ενας τον αλλον ετσι δεν ειναι

----------


## kosths

φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vagelis76

> ρε παιδια με δουλευεται γιαυτο ειναι αυτο το σαιτ για να συμβουλευη ο ενας τον αλλον ετσι δεν ειναι


*Το φορουμ είναι για να εκφράζονται όλες οι απόψεις και οι εμπειρίες.Μπαίνοντας εδώ δεν σου υπογράφει κανένας οτι θα σου λυθούν όλες σου οι απορίες ή οτι θα λάβεις απαντήσεις σε όλα σου τα ερωτήματα.Για να πάρεις τις απαντήσεις ή τις συμβουλές, όπως το θέτεις εσύ,πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί μια άτυπη διαδικάσία
1.σε κάθε σου απορία διαφορετική από τη προηγούμενη ανοίγεις θέμα στην ανάλογη και σωστή ενότητα.
2.θέτεις το ερώτημα-απορία όσο γίνεται απλά και κατανοητά για να καταλάβουν όλα τα μέλη τι θέλεις.
3.έχεις υπομονή και με ευγένεια περιμένεις να λάβεις τις απόψεις θέσεις όλων εκείνων που έχουν τη διάθεση και το χρόνο να το κάνουν.

Αν ακολουθήσεις τη παραπάνω διαδρομή να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα φεύγεις καθημερινά από εδώ,με όλα σου τα ερώτήματα απαντημένα φίλε Κώστα.
Επίσης αν μελετήσεις το φόρουμ και τις ενότητες του σχολαστικά τα ερωτήματά-απορίες σου θα ελαχιστοποιηθούν. 
Και τέλος δε σου επιβάλει κανένας να ακολουθήσεις αυτά που σου προτείνει,ακούς,αξιολογείς και επιλέγεις τι εσύ θα εφαρμόσεις.*

----------


## kosths

παιδεια να σας ρωτησω κατι εχω δυο ζεβρακια τα οποια εχουν κανει δυο αυγα προστοπαρων. και καθονται ολη την μερα αλλα σημερα, ε καθονται και δεν καθονται και επισης τα βαλανε τα αυγα κατω κατω στον πατω τις φωλιας τι να κανω να τα βαλω πανω πανω στην φωλια και κατι αλλο ποση ωρα αντεχει το αυγο χωρις να το κλοθουνε ? σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου αν μπορειτε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

το θεμα νομιζω μπορω να πω οτι μπορει να κλεισει γιατι δεν μου απανταει και κανεις νομιζω θα ανοιξω αλλο θεμα οκ τι να κανω αφου δεν μου απαντανε   :sad:   :sad:

----------

